# Online games



## Roderic (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone have personal experience of addiction to the online game 'Ikariam'? What is the most effective approach to breaking such addictions or keeping them under control?


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

I've played that game, and I did become addicted for a while, but I just stopped playing. I couldn't take it anymore it was making me angry.


----------



## lola_b (Aug 28, 2009)

Cancel your internet?


----------



## Roderic (Apr 18, 2010)

lola_b said:


> Cancel your internet?


We run a village website.


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

block the site with a firewall or filtering software if you cannot cancel internet.


----------

